# My Current Project



## Gary Cain (Dec 7, 2022)

I have been restoring this Flight Engineers Panel for a 308th Recon Group (Weather) B-29 for about a year now. I had a lot of rehab to accomplish on the basic box structure, and the panel itself was a little bent. I got it nearly perfect and finally got it riveted together about three weeks ago. I have to fabricate the panel for the Load instruments, but other than that it is just populating it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Dec 8, 2022)

Love that quote from Bob Hoover

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gary Cain (Dec 8, 2022)

MiTasol said:


> Love that quote from Bob Hoover


He was arguably the greatest stick and rudder pilot to have ever lived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## hawkeye2an (Dec 13, 2022)

Gary Cain said:


> He was arguably the greatest stick and rudder pilot to have ever l





Gary Cain said:


> He was arguably the greatest stick and rudder pilot to have ever lived.


Agree, I'm lucky enough to have seen him fly a few times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

